# Tis the day before Christmas



## Mike1950 (Dec 24, 2016)

And all I am doin is dealin with snow!!!








At least the deep freeze is over- first I got single digit temps. for christmas for over a week- Then I got snow and more- so the snow quit and Santa brought me a root canal  Damn I wish I had been Bad. and Now 6 more inches of the white stuff Yahooo- Merry Christmas. How is your weather

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas Mike!

Weather is weird here... Was super cold now a warm u

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 24, 2016)

Rainy and not too cold here, we will hit 70 today. Hope you feel better soon Mike! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 24, 2016)

Tony said:


> Rainy and not too cold here, we will hit 70 today. Hope you feel better soon Mike! Tony


 
Oh I am better now- Teeth can give you a whole new definition of Pain............

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 24, 2016)

Rain rain and more rain. But at least it's a warm rain. Hope ya all have a very merry Christmas

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 24, 2016)

78° degrees today and for Christmas Day. Winter on the Texas Gulf Coast!! Oh BTW in case you were wondering how low it's gonna get tonight -- 66°

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 24, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> 78° degrees today and for Christmas Day. Winter on the Texas Gulf Coast!! Oh BTW in case you were wondering how low it's gonna get tonight -- 66°



GRRRRRRR
MErry Christmas

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 24, 2016)

Weather here is like @Tony described ... very light rain ... temp a comfortable 55 ... and I'm playing on the back deck with one of the grandkids staying with us for Christmas..

Hope the tooth ache is better ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 24, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> And all I am doin is dealin with snow!!!
> 
> View attachment 119124
> 
> ...


Looks to me like the little leprechaun is pushing buttons and pulling levers from above now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 24, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> And all I am doin is dealin with snow!!!
> 
> View attachment 119124
> 
> ...


I love snow pictures. Just not mine

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Dec 24, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> 78° degrees today and for Christmas Day. Winter on the Texas Gulf Coast!! Oh BTW in case you were wondering how low it's gonna get tonight -- 66°

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Uhmmm.... You really don't wanna know! 




But I'm gonna tell you anyhow... 





Just because I'm a nice guy like that, and you asked... 






Light Breeze... 





Bright and Sunny... 





And ---> *73 Degrees!!!*

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 24, 2016)

We do however have a travel advisory out!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 24, 2016)

Snow is nice to look at and makes pretty pictures -- root canal, not so much. Looking forward to a Happy New Year, I bet you are. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 24, 2016)

There are a lot of obnoxiously warm people in this group....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 24, 2016)

Not me but a friend sent me this :

Only in Texas, December 24th and found this little Christmas present.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 24, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> Not me but a friend sent me this :
> 
> Only in Texas, December 24th and found this little Christmas present.
> 
> View attachment 119133


Yikes, i will take the snow. Send that to @Brink he loves snakes


----------



## Tony (Dec 24, 2016)

Part of my Christmas Eve has been spent in shorts, a tee shirt and Crocs cutting the grass in anticipation of my family coming over for Christmas. Gotta love South Texas!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 24, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> Not me but a friend sent me this :
> 
> Only in Texas, December 24th and found this little Christmas present.
> 
> View attachment 119133




Yeah, the wife walked out a couple nights ago, was standing out in the yard screaming at me in the house. Little oak snake about 16 - 18 inches long, was crawling out from under the house somewhere, right next to the steps. While oak snakes aren't a bad thing, are actually beneficial to have around; he died in short order. I don't need one hanging around the steps where my 80 year old mother-in-law, who's just getting over a fractured pelvis and knee surgery, goes in and out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 24, 2016)

Tony said:


> Part of my Christmas Eve has been spent in shorts, a tee shirt and Crocs cutting the grass in anticipation of my family coming over for Christmas. Gotta love South Texas!



About 90% of my wardrobe is shorts and Magellan Shirts.

HELLO TEXAS!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 24, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> GRRRRRRR
> MErry Christmas



Merry Christmas my western friend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 24, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> Not me but a friend sent me this :
> 
> Only in Texas, December 24th and found this little Christmas present.
> 
> View attachment 119133



Makes me shiver looking at it... I'll stay Up here in the white stuff!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 24, 2016)

yeah Nice and warm here in San Antonio, been working in the shop, Wife had to go to NC, So its just me and a pretty much empty house and a cat, No better time to get work done. Think about going out tomorrow afternoon and scouting some woods by the house, found 4 set of sheds there last week and had a really nice 10 point deer and a few does come say hello (had them to within 30 feet stomping and blowing, actually was kind of funny, me grunting at them and blowing back, the deer were totally confused. Too bad you cant hunt there, But weather is fine. Hope you all have a Merry Christmas.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 24, 2016)

Only 81* today.  Raining now. 75 fer low tonight. Snow SUCKS!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 24, 2016)

In the 50's and early 60's we would go to gramps in n. Idaho. If we had 6" he had 2' of snow. He would pack up sled and we woul go down to creek to get ice. Back in those days freezer in fridge made a shoe box looks big. So we hand cranked ice cream with fresh cream from cow. Lots of good snow memories. Nothing like following a fresh deer or elk track in fresh snow. So quiet. Different strokes for different folks.....


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 24, 2016)

I remember going down to the creak and getting ice for home made ice cream made with fresh cream from grandpa farm. Grandma could make the best home made strawberry shortcake from there cream also. Great memories you just brought back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 24, 2016)

+1 on the tooth ache thing, I have had many a root canal job. Might have to get another one, got an apt. in January.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 24, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> +1 on the tooth ache thing, I have had many a root canal job. Might have to get another one, got an apt. in January.


Is this like another hobby for you?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 24, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Is this like another hobby for you?


So it would seem, lol. No just inherited my mothers side of the family's bad teeth. I get to keep my hair though!,lol. Always a trade off.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

